# Microsoft sales decline 6% from a year ago



## TechCombo (Apr 25, 2009)

*Microsoft report sales have fallen by 6% for the quarter that ended on the 31st March. *
Software giant, Microsoft, said that their monetary third-quarter sales were around $13.65 billion. However, in comparison to last year, they are down by an astonishing 6%, which meant they turned over $14.45 billion.

According to Reuters Estimates. many people had orignally been predicting that Microsoft would of gotten around $14.15 billion, giving shares of 39 cents, which before were marked at 47 cents.

Even before these stats were published, people had an idea that Microsoft would be affected by the recession just as many other companies are, such as when BT shares dropped.

 Continue Reading Article


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Its not suprising, 
Vista was a fail
Xbox 360 needed a $10,000,000 (or maybe $100,000,000) fund to fix the rrod problem
Piracy
Xbox original is no longer being sold (look at the sales on the ps2 and you will get what i mean)
Nobody buys MS office anymore, because open office is free and better then MS office 2007.

And, possibly above all, Bill Gates retired. 

Also, the competition has really heated up, EA has switched thier allegiences and are releasing thier games on mac as well as pc and thier console games are designed for the ps3 as apposed to the 360. I will also admit that the new osX is a really well designed system, and it causing MS greif. Linux has also been advertising more.

People will switch to freeware as it is a recession. People can simply not afford paying for the latest MS os when they are loosing thier jobs.

Is it really that amazing? Look at all the other failing buisnesses and industries out there.
James


----------

